# Kikuyo con carreton



## Azbent

Hola a todos! 

No encuentro por ningún lado como traducir carretón en este contexto: "casi toda en kikuyo con carreton y flor morada, hay unos pachesitos pequeños de reygras..."

Tampoco entiendo a que se refiere con "pachesitos"

¿Podrían ayudarme? 

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Lexinauta

Pienso que los 'pachesitos' han de ser, seguramente, 'pa*r*chesitos'.


----------



## Azbent

Lexinauta said:


> Pienso que los 'pachesitos' han de ser, seguramente, 'pa*r*chesitos'.



Ah! Gracias! Alguna idea de que hacer con "carreton"?


----------



## Lexinauta

Una idea: si miramos el DRAE , vemos que existe un 'trébol carretón'.


> *trébol carretón, ~ de carrete, *o *~ de carretilla.
> 1.* m. Denominación con que se designan diversas especies de mielgas o alfalfas silvestres que tienen sus legumbres enroscadas en forma de carrete.


Aplicado al kikuyo, ha de ser uno que también es enroscado...


----------



## Azbent

Lexinauta said:


> Una idea: si miramos el DRAE , vemos que existe un 'trébol carretón'.
> 
> Aplicado al kikuyo, ha de ser uno que también es enroscado...



Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## Lexinauta

La interpretación que di anteriormente puede estar equivocada. 

Sería bueno tener el contexto para saber si 'carretón' es un atributo del kikuyo o si se trata de una enumeración: kikuyo, carretón y flor morada.


> *carretón. *(2a. entrada)
> *1.* m. _And_. y _Col_. Planta leguminosa silvestre o que se cultiva para forraje.
> _DRAE _


----------



## Azbent

Lexinauta said:


> La interpretación que di anteriormente puede estar equivocada.
> 
> Sería bueno tener el contexto para saber si 'carretón' es un atributo del kikuyo o si se trata de una enumeración: kikuyo, carretón y flor morada.



se ve que había buscado mal en la RAE, quizás lo busqué sin acento porque no me había aparecido nada, muchisimas gracias!


----------



## Azbent

Estoy buscando pero no encuentro traducción todavía...


----------



## k-in-sc

Carretón: burclover
Reygras: ryegrass?


----------



## Azbent

k-in-sc said:


> Carretón: burclover
> Reygras: ryegrass?



Gracias por carretón! reygras, si, creo que se refiere a ryegrass... está todo muy mal escrito en el original... :S


----------



## k-in-sc

(parche*c*itos)
Kikuyo: kikuyu (grass)
Flor morada: bugloss


----------



## Azbent

k-in-sc said:


> (parche*c*itos)
> Kikuyo: kikuyu (grass)
> Flor morada: bugloss


----------

